# Open Seat Saturday



## toddseimer (May 4, 2007)

I know this is last minute and the weather is suppose to blow this weekend but oh well. Anybody going out (preferably ML) that has an open seat drop me a pm or give me a call. Lunch is on me.

Todd
386.334.0374


----------

